
Show HN: Interactive World/US Coronavirus Map and Timeline - Munam
https://covid19mapped.org/
======
Munam
Hello Everyone! My good friend Ali (user?id=AliChaudhary) and I built a
Coronavirus visualization together. We ingest data from
[https://covid19api.com/](https://covid19api.com/) and built these
visualizations in D3. This is meant as a simple visualization tool where one
can click on any state or country in question to get more in depth statistics.

This website is best experienced on a desktop, where one can toggle between
the following:

1 - Default - Active Covid-19 Cases per Million
([https://covid19mapped.org/](https://covid19mapped.org/))

2 - Total Cases Worldwide
([https://covid19mapped.org/total](https://covid19mapped.org/total))

3 - Active US Cases per Million
([https://covid19mapped.org/US](https://covid19mapped.org/US))

4 - Total Cases in the US
([https://covid19mapped.org/totalUS](https://covid19mapped.org/totalUS))

The most surprising takeaway visually was the US Cases per Million map. It
painted a much bleaker picture than I expected for much of America, with just
about every state looking far worse normalized the way we represented it.

The most surprising takeaway technically was how much trying to build
alternative visualizations like density bubble maps or stick figure
representations slowed and froze everything, along with the challenge of
trying to find 9-10 colors that were colorblind friendly, more or less.
Additionally, we got a surprising amount of traffic the first few days, with
over 1000 hits the first 24 hours, with 0 advertisement or SEO optimization
whatsoever, with Russian and Chinese hits at a surprising clip. It goes to
show how much people are searching for Covid-19 related things.

------
IMAYousaf
I wish the links were made bigger but thanks for the visualizations!

~~~
Munam
Thanks! Will probably end up fixing the links. We also have some dynamic
sizing issues to clean up too. Just wanted to show everyone the project from a
usable state!

